# turning off not needed processes on xp



## Bigshow1030

Where would I go to find a list of the available processes that I can turn off on xp so that was it takes less stress on my cpu? I know about going to services and be able to turn them off but I want to make sure I dont' turn one off that could damage it in any way.....also, Is it better to have virtual memory setting set high or should i turn them off?


----------



## robina_80

ctrl+alt+delete click processes tab select the program and click end process


----------



## <<seS>>Saint

You also might want to go to (Start>Run and type msconfig) click on Startup and check what programs that run at your startup.  This will increase boot time and get rid of the programs that you don't want running in the background.  If you terminate (some) programs in Taskmanager you will have to do it at every startup because you need to shut it down from there.


----------



## Sebouh

well i think the more your virtual memory the more space taken from your hard disk for memory, so more information is written on it before erased but at the same time it will be slower since you will be writing more on the virtual mem than you used to, compared to the physical mem. 
I am not sure of this interpretation, i am just making a guess out of it. The more knowledgable members will judge me.


----------



## <<seS>>Saint

Sebouh said:
			
		

> well i think the more your virtual memory the more space taken from your hard disk for memory, so more information is written on it before erased but at the same time it will be slower since you will be writing more on the virtual mem than you used to, compared to the physical mem.
> I am not sure of this interpretation, i am just making a guess out of it. The more knowledgable members will judge me.




I think I know what you are talking about.  

You do not want your processor pulling from your virtural mem if it does "I think" your memory is full and it has to resort to the HD for additional space which yes this is way slower.  If this is the case you need a RAM upgrade.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*ok*

so my best best would be to go and disable virtual memory correct?


----------



## atomic

i would of though it was best to let windows manage your virtual memory


----------



## Bigshow1030

*well*

from what i am understanding and learning windows does it as a fail safe but if you have a marginal amount of ram than that virtual memory actually can hurt you.......If am out for strictly speed and that is it


----------



## atomic

if you have a spare hard disk that you dont use (even a fairly old crappy one) install it format and make windows use that for your virtual memory...that should give you some increase in performance


----------



## tweaker

robina_80 said:
			
		

> ctrl+alt+delete click processes tab select the program and click end process


 
You call that tweaking?



			
				Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> Where would I go to find a list of the available processes that I can turn off on xp


 
*First of all, make a backup of the Windows registry.*


Start with these: (disable)

Alerter
Clipbook
Error Reporting Service
Fast User Switching Compatibility
Help and Support
Human Device Interface Access
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service
Indexing Service
IPSEC Services
Messenger
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing
Network DDE
Network DDE DSM
Performance Logs and Alerts
Portable Media Serial Number
Print Spooler (Set to *Automatic* if you have a printer)
QoS RSVP
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager
Remote Registry
Routing and Remote Access
Secondary Logon
Smart Card
Smart Card Helper
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Telnet
Terminal Services
Uninterruptible Power Supply
Upload Manager
Volume Shadow Copy
WebClient
Wireless Zero Configuration
WMI Performance Adapter



> Is it better to have virtual memory setting set high or should i turn them off?


 
Leave it.



*Edit:* I do not take any responsibility what so ever for what damage you might cause your system and or data.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*lol*

so how do I go about making a backup of the registry?


----------



## Cromewell

run regedit, make sure you are at the tree root then file->export.  there are programs that can back it up as well


----------



## Bigshow1030

*hmm*

by doing this it will copy all registration files to my harddrive right


----------



## Cromewell

yeah it makes a a file with all the registry keys and values of a selected tree and you can save it where ever


----------



## Bigshow1030

*yeah*

 now what benefit do I gain from doing this?


----------



## Cromewell

if you go deleting registry entries and delete the wrong one or something screws up you are able to merge everything back in to restore it to a pre-screwed up state


----------



## Bigshow1030

*thnx*

I truely appreciate your help chrom and I will take that into consideration the next time I plan on trying this


----------

